# 45acp and 45 Colt Use Same Bullets?



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

Didn't know if the same size and style would work in either gun. Thanks.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

45 colt
Bullet diameter .454 (lead), .451 (jacketed) 
Neck diameter .480 in (12.2 mm) 
Base diameter .480 in (12.2 mm) 
45 ACP
Bullet diameter .451 in (11.5 mm) 
Neck diameter .473 in (12.0 mm) 
Base diameter .476 in (12.1 mm) 

others would know more than me but i wouldn't put the 255 grain 45 colt in an acp cartridge -


----------

